# Fiance Visa - Funds/Money



## tom_tom_tom (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi, i have a question regarding a fiance visa and funds. 

I live in the UK and my fiance from Japan will soon be moving here. 

I have a permanent job (same place for over 1 year) and resonable income (about £800 left per month after bills/mortgage...) but no savings. Do you require to also have savings or will my permanent/stable job be ok? 

Many Thanks


----------



## tom_tom_tom (Nov 29, 2011)

tom_tom_tom said:


> Hi, i have a question regarding a fiance visa and funds.
> 
> I live in the UK and my fiance from Japan will soon be moving here.
> 
> ...


I should add that I just had a phone call with the UK border agency and they advised me a combination of savings and income was required.. However the guy on the phone did not really seem to know what he was talking about..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tom_tom_tom said:


> Hi, i have a question regarding a fiance visa and funds.
> 
> I live in the UK and my fiance from Japan will soon be moving here.
> 
> I have a permanent job (same place for over 1 year) and resonable income (about £800 left per month after bills/mortgage...) but no savings. Do you require to also have savings or will my permanent/stable job be ok?





> I should add that I just had a phone call with the UK border agency and they advised me a combination of savings and income was required.. However the guy on the phone did not really seem to know what he was talking about..


How much financial resources you need to sponsor your fiancé isn't laid down in clear monetary times. They should be sufficient not to have to resort to public funds, such as benefits and tax credits. So far the only figure quoted is to have at least £105.95 per week after paying housing costs, but this is clearly very low and is almost certainly not enough. The government is set to announce a range of minimum incomes that a sponsor needs to be earning in UK, but we have to wait till the end of year or beginning of next. One recommendation is somewhere around £18,000 to £26,000 a year before tax, which in fact reflects the current thinking of UK Border Agency. Supposing you are earning around £2000 gross per month, that should be considered enough but much depends on personal circumstanjces such as size of household, location and lifestyle choice. 

You don't need much in the way of savings if you have enough money coming in, but most people need some nest eggs in case of hardship or unexpected expense. Setting a home together can be expensive so the more you have saved up, the better. One rule of thumb is to divide your combined savings by six - the length of fiancé visa - and add to your monthly gross income, and if it gets close to £2166, which is national average salary, you are almost there. You can have external sponsors like your parents chipping in to help, which can be added to your total resources. They need to write a letter formally offering you help, or sign the sponsorship undertaking form at http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/visas/sponsorship-form.pdf. Plus your fiancé's job prospect in UK can have a positive effect, so make sure you enclose CV and samples of jobs that can be applied, indicating salary offered. If your fiancé is Japanese, there are quite a range of job vacancies in the sizeable Japanese community mainly in London, from catering, retail, travel services to office work.


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

My husband had NO savings but sufficient income for me to move here. So I would think that savings only comes into play if you are under the threshold for the minimum income required??

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## tom_tom_tom (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Vegasgirl, that is good to hear. 

Joppa – thank you so much for such a detailed reply. I really appreciate it. I have a few more questions following your reply.

My income is 28,000 - above the recommendation so this is good news. 

Regarding setting up a home I currently live on my own in a flat that I bought recently in London and thanks a substantial inheritance towards a large deposit I was able to buy somewhere in London on my own. The plan is my fiancé will live with me so this should help I guess. 

You mentioned a rule of thumb about savings. If my income alone meets this (2300/month) would this suffice since i have no savings now and the plan is to apply in January? Unfortunately I don’t have any other family in the UK to sponsor me as it is required on the form you linked. 

I will be sure to include my fiancés CV. She has about 5/6 years experience working as a dental hygienist so this too should help. 

On another topic. My fiancé must take an English exam and achieve a level A1. Does anyone have any experience with this? Is this a high standard? My fiancé has ok English, enough to have an excellent relationship but she is not fluent and struggles somewhat. I would appreciate if anyone can share their experience on this. 

Thank you!


----------



## tom_tom_tom (Nov 29, 2011)

tom_tom_tom said:


> Thank you Vegasgirl, that is good to hear.
> 
> Joppa – thank you so much for such a detailed reply. I really appreciate it. I have a few more questions following your reply.
> 
> ...


Oh, one more thing. I have an Irish (EU) passport but am living/working/paying taxes in London for the past 2 years. Does this change anything?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tom_tom_tom said:


> Oh, one more thing. I have an Irish (EU) passport but am living/working/paying taxes in London for the past 2 years. Does this change anything?


You will generally be dealt with under EU regulations, which are notably less demanding than UK immigration rules for bringing a non-EEA family member to UK. Under EU rules, a family member is a spouse, unmarried partner, child etc but doesn't include fiancé(e)s. So you need to be married before she can apply under EU rules. Easiest is to marry somewhere else - Japan has quite complicated rules for a foreigner to marry, so best to go somewhere that has easier rules. Then she applies for her EEA family permit, which is issued free, and moves to UK. 
UK Border Agency | EEA family permits

Marrying in UK can raise some issues, mainly to do with what sort of visa or permit she will need to wed here and then apply for her residence card. Normally a non-EEA citizen needs a marriage visitor visa to marry in UK, but this visa is for those who then intend to leave UK and set up home elsewhere. You aren't supposed to get married as a general visitor (i.e. visa-free visit for up to 6 months for Japanese nationals) under UK immigration rules, though there is nothing to stop her doing so under UK marriage laws. So it makes things simpler to get married abroad first. 

After coming to UK on EEA family permit, she should then get her residence card (again free) showing she is legally here as a family member of an EEA national. 
UK Border Agency | Residence documents for non-EEA family members of EEA nationals


----------



## tom_tom_tom (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok, this is very interesting... One thing is we were planning on marrying in the uk in 2012 - so the fiance visa suited our situation. 

Looking at the UKBA website it talks about how "This section explains whether and how you can come to the UK if you are the fiance(e) or proposed civil partner of a British citizen or a person settled here.". 

Would I not be considered a person settled here and therefore be able to use the fiance visa system? 

Thanks again for all the help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tom_tom_tom said:


> Ok, this is very interesting... One thing is we were planning on marrying in the uk in 2012 - so the fiance visa suited our situation.
> 
> Looking at the UKBA website it talks about how "This section explains whether and how you can come to the UK if you are the fiance(e) or proposed civil partner of a British citizen or a person settled here.".
> 
> Would I not be considered a person settled here and therefore be able to use the fiance visa system?


EU citizen like you isn't regarded as settled here under UK immigration law but is exercising treaty rights. So a fiancée visa isn't appropriate for her. Besides, the fees are high and requirements are quite stringent, though you seem to satisfy most of them. 
Under fiancé(e) visa, it says:

_You should *not *apply under this category if:

you are the *non-European family member of an EEA or Swiss national *- the European nationals section explains whether you need to apply for a family permit; _
UK Border Agency | Fiance(e) or proposed civil partner of a British citizen or settled person

She can _*probably *_just come over as a visitor and get married here. and apply for her residence card under EU rules. But this is such a complicated area and there doesn't seem to be a clear rule about it. Getting a marriage visitor visa is _*possibly *_a safer bet, but it isn't without its problems either. Much simpler to get married elsewhere, even in Ireland (?), and move to UK with family permit.


----------



## tom_tom_tom (Nov 29, 2011)

Joppa said:


> EU citizen like you isn't regarded as settled here under UK immigration law but is exercising treaty rights. So a fiancée visa isn't appropriate for her. Besides, the fees are high and requirements are quite stringent, though you seem to satisfy most of them.
> Under fiancé(e) visa, it says:
> 
> _You should *not *apply under this category if:
> ...


Thank you Joppa

This has been very useful. I was going to apply for the fiancé visa and this saves me alot of wasted time and effort. 

Getting married in the UK is not an option. My fiancé is currently in the UK (as a visitor) and on a recent weekend trip to Paris she was asked many questions when entering the UK about why she was travelling to the UK so much and the amount of time she had been here over the last few years. She must return to Japan at the end of December and I think she would have a very difficult time entering the UK again as a visitor visa and I certainly don’t want her to refused entry, I assume this creates all kinds of problems. 

You mentioned it is difficult for a foreigner to marry in Japan? Do you have any more information on why this is difficult? 

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tom_tom_tom said:


> Thank you Joppa
> 
> This has been very useful. I was going to apply for the fiancé visa and this saves me alot of wasted time and effort.
> 
> ...


A legal marriage in Japan doesn't involve any ceremony but submitting a form stating that you wish to be husband and wife, witnessed by two people, at a local ward office (in Tokyo) or town hall. The trouble is not many staff know much about a marriage involving non-resident foreigner and just tell you it can't be done unless the foreign partner has alien registration card. Under Japanese law, it IS possible but unless you can get past town hall staff you aren't going to get anywhere. Your best bet is to find out from the Irish embassy what the procedure is. Some embassies can provide you with documents, translated into Japanese, that enable you to submit your marriage application (kon-in todoke). The Irish Embassy in Tokyo has some information about it: Department of Foreign Affairs and http://www.dfa.ie/uploads/documents/embassy/Tokyo EM/110922 cdc note.pdf. They suggest you should consult your nearest Irish embassy or consulate, as you aren't living in Japan. And then get in touch with the ward office or town hall (it usually needs to be where your fiancée lives or her parents) that they will accept such documents and your marriage form. You may want to submit your forms at an office that is used to handling marriage involving non-resident foreigner, and requirements may vary between offices. You will need your full birth certificate (translated into Japanese, which can be done by your fiancée) and your passport, and both need to attend in person.

Marriage ceremony, which isn't necessary for a legal marriage but most people still want it, is a big business and can be extremely expensive, involving a ceremony at a hotel, wedding hall, shrine or a church, followed by an elaborate reception at a hotel with all the trimmings. People typically spend a million yen or more (£8400 and up), slightly mitigated by the custom of giving cash gifts to the couple by families and guests. If you want to go down this route, let her parents and your fiancée handle it.

As I said, marriage in Ireland will probably be the easiest option and will involve less red tape and possibly be cheaper, and many Japanese girls love the idea of getting married in Europe. Wedding tourism is extremely popular.


----------



## tom_tom_tom (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Joppa

We have been doing alot of research and think we have a good idea of the process to get married in Japan. We are going to legally (sign papers at the town hall) get married in Japan in January and wait until September 2012 for a wedding party! Now we are busy getting all the paperwork I need from the Irish Embassy in London, having them translated into Japanese and then we should be good to go. We have also been talking to the town hall in my fiances home town and they said it should not be a problem as long as we have the correct documents translated into japanese. 

So my then wife then apply for an EEA family permit. This looks to be much easier to apply for. As far as I can see I dont need any bank information - only pay slips and there seemd to be much less questions and requirements in terms od documents.. Is this correct? 

Also, with the EEA family permit will my then wife need to do an English Exam as she would with a UK passprt holder? I cant seem to find an answer for this. 

Many thanks..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tom_tom_tom said:


> Thanks Joppa
> 
> We have been doing alot of research and think we have a good idea of the process to get married in Japan. We are going to legally (sign papers at the town hall) get married in Japan in January and wait until September 2012 for a wedding party! Now we are busy getting all the paperwork I need from the Irish Embassy in London, having them translated into Japanese and then we should be good to go. We have also been talking to the town hall in my fiances home town and they said it should not be a problem as long as we have the correct documents translated into japanese.


Good. As suggested on the embassy site, make sure you present several copies of Japanese marriage certificate and translation and get them authenticated for 1000 yen each. This will avoid a lot of inconvenience later on after you return to UK.



> So my wife will then apply for an EEA family permit. This looks to be much easier to apply for. As far as I can see I dont need any bank information - only pay slips and there seems to be much less questions and requirements in terms of documents. Is this correct?


Correct. Just supply documents mentioned in the application form. As you are applying under European regulations, the requirements are less than under UK immigration rules.



> Also, with the EEA family permit will my then wife need to do an English Exam as she would with a UK passprt holder? I cant seem to find an answer for this.


No, she doesn't need to pass test in English.


----------



## tom_tom_tom (Nov 29, 2011)

Well I am going to Japan next week to get married and my wife will then submit an EEA family permit application. 

I have read on the UKBA website that we must inbclude:
_a copy of the EEA national's passport, endorsed by the EEA national's embassy in the country of application); _

Has anyone els done this? Is this the same a getting a document certified by a notary public but at the embassy? 

It looks like the best thing for me to do is to go to Tokyo when I am in Japan and have a copy of my passport endorsed? 

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tom_tom_tom said:


> Well I am going to Japan next week to get married and my wife will then submit an EEA family permit application.
> 
> I have read on the UKBA website that we must inbclude:
> _a copy of the EEA national's passport, endorsed by the EEA national's embassy in the country of application); _
> ...


Go to the Irish Embassy at Department of Foreign Affairs and read under Authentication of documents. Costs 1000 yen per copy to be certified.


----------



## tom_tom_tom (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Joppa

Thank you for helping again. I cant find where it mentions they can certify documents for 100 yen... I keep getting re-directed to another website. Could you please send me another link?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tom_tom_tom said:


> Hi Joppa
> 
> Thank you for helping again. I cant find where it mentions they can certify documents for 100 yen... I keep getting re-directed to another website. Could you please send me another link?


http://www.embassyofireland.jp/uploads/documents/embassy/Tokyo EM/consular fees 2011 apr.pdf

Not 100 yen but 1000 yen!


----------



## tom_tom_tom (Nov 29, 2011)

Great, thank you. 

For this do I just bring a photocopy of my passport to the embassy and they sign it? 

Or do I need to get a copy of the passport from a notary public first and they then certify this? 

I would call the Irish embassy in Japan but they are closed at the moment and I am leaving next week and want to have all my documents together before then...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tom_tom_tom said:


> Great, thank you.
> 
> For this do I just bring a photocopy of my passport to the embassy and they sign it?
> 
> ...


What you normally do is to take your passport and a copy and submit both. The embassy staff will look at both and certify the copy as true facsimile of the original.


----------



## tom_tom_tom (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Joppa for all the help. 

We got married in Japan last week. It was fairly straight forward because I was well prepared with all the necessary documentation from all the advice I received here. 

My wife submitted an EEA family permit at the UKBA visa office in Japan on Monday (16.02.2012). According to the processint times on the UKBA website the turnaround for this type of visa/permit is about 3-5 days (at the Osaka office) in the majority of cases so hopefully we will hear back before the end of the week. 

Hopefully all goes well...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tom_tom_tom said:


> Thanks Joppa for all the help.
> 
> We got married in Japan last week. It was fairly straight forward because I was well prepared with all the necessary documentation from all the advice I received here.
> 
> ...


Well done and congratulations on your marriage (gokekkon omedeto gozaimasu)!

Now when you get your wife's family permit, scrutinise all the details (name, dates, validity etc) and contact the consulate immediately if there is an error. Mistakes have been made. It should be valid for 6 months, and you mustn't arrive in UK before the 'valid from' date.

Travel back together, and at the passport control, join the non-EEA line, and if they try to send you to the EEA line, just say you are a couple.

After arriving in UK, she should send her application for residence card on form EEA2. The current processing time is around 3-4 months, but it's free. The card will usually be in the form of a sticker (vignette) placed in her passport.
UK Border Agency | How to apply for residence documents as the non-EEA family member of an EEA national


----------



## tom_tom_tom (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Joppa, we are both delighted about getting married.. Now the task of planning a wedding party later in Japan - this does not look cheap but you did warn me!

I am already back in the UK so she will be travelling on her own. This is ok if she is "coming to join the EEA national"? Is the EEA family permit some kind of sticker in your passport too?

About applying for the EEA residents card - I understand I must also submit my passport. This is not convenient as I travel for work alot and my sister is getting married overseas soon. Is there any way around this?

And my wife will be submitting her passport and her residents sticker (vignette) will be place in it. Her passport expires in November 2012. When she comes to the UK on the family permit is it ok if she gets a new passport here from the Japanese embassy and then has the sticker (vignette) placed in the new passport to save her having to do this twice?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tom_tom_tom said:


> Thanks Joppa, we are both delighted about getting married.. Now the task of planning a wedding party later in Japan - this does not look cheap but you did warn me!
> 
> I am already back in the UK so she will be travelling on her own. This is ok if she is "coming to join the EEA national"? Is the EEA family permit some kind of sticker in your passport too?


Yes. It says 'United Kingdom Entry Clearance' and then 'EEA Family Permit' with her details and dates of validity.



> About applying for the EEA residents card - I understand I must also submit my passport. This is not convenient as I travel for work alot and my sister is getting married overseas soon. Is there any way around this?


Yes, you need to submit your passport but you can request it back, and they will do so within 5 days. Click on 'How can you get your passport back' on UK Border Agency | How to apply for residence documents as the non-EEA family member of an EEA national. Enclose a return Special Delivery envelope or they will send by second class post.



> And my wife will be submitting her passport and her residents sticker (vignette) will be place in it. Her passport expires in November 2012. When she comes to the UK on the family permit is it ok if she gets a new passport here from the Japanese embassy and then has the sticker (vignette) placed in the new passport to save her having to do this twice?


It's residence card. If she doesn't renew, she won't have to do it twice but will have to carry both passports when travelling for 5 years! So I suggest she gets a new passport before applying on EEA2, and the residence card sticker will be placed in her new passport and she won't have to carry her old one as well. She may want to get her passport issued in her married name, though officially, since you are non-Japanese, she retains her maiden name (as on family register or koseki) and her foreign married name will be printed as an alternative on request (ask at the Japanese Embassy), but won't be included in the microchip. Also unlike in UK, unexpired portion of the old passport won't be added to the new.
Ask your wife to read the following FAQ on MOFA's site (in Japanese):
ŠO–±�È: ‚±‚ñ‚ÈŽž�AƒpƒXƒ|�[ƒgQ&A
Ask her to get a copy of her entry in the family register (koseki tohon or shohon), as it may be required for passport application (e.g. for adding her married name)
ŠO–±�È: �‘“à‹y‚Ñ�‘ŠO‚ÅƒpƒXƒ|�[ƒg‚ÉŠÖ‚·‚é�\�¿Žè‘±‚«‚É•K—v‚Æ‚È‚é�‘—Þ

To read the garbled links in Japanese, if you are using Internet Explorer, click Page, then Encoding and select Japanese (Auto-Select).


----------



## tom_tom_tom (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes she does want to change here name and it is prob best to do this from the start instead of having to replace all the paperwork, bank cards later. So is it possible to do this:

1) She will arrive in the UK early Feb (all going well) on a EEA family permit in her maiden name.
2) Get a new passport from the Japanese embassy in London with her new married name.
3) Apply for a residence card with her new passport even though this is in a different name to the passport with the family permit.

Does this make sense and would be it possible?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tom_tom_tom said:


> Yes she does want to change here name and it is prob best to do this from the start instead of having to replace all the paperwork, bank cards later. So is it possible to do this:
> 
> 1) She will arrive in the UK early Feb (all going well) on a EEA family permit in her maiden name.
> 2) Get a new passport from the Japanese embassy in London with her new married name.
> ...


Yes, that's how it's done. Be aware that her new passport will still be in her maiden name, with her married name being added in brackets after her (official) maiden name. She needs to request it specifically when applying for her new passport in UK - it won't be done automatically. The addition of married name will help when opening bank account, getting driving licence (Japanese licence can be exchanged for British one without having to take tests; she will need a translation of her licence from the embassy) or booking flights. For official purposes in Japan, she retains her maiden name (it can't be changed unless you become a Japanese national and her details are added to your Japanese family register - koseki - as new head of household; but they will demand you renouce your Irish citizenship - dual nationality isn't normally permitted).


----------



## tom_tom_tom (Nov 29, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Yes, that's how it's done. Be aware that her new passport will still be in her maiden name, with her married name being added in brackets after her (official) maiden name. She needs to request it specifically when applying for her new passport in UK - it won't be done automatically. The addition of married name will help when opening bank account, getting driving licence (Japanese licence can be exchanged for British one without having to take tests; she will need a translation of her licence from the embassy) or booking flights. For official purposes in Japan, she retains her maiden name (it can't be changed unless you become a Japanese national and her details are added to your Japanese family register - koseki - as new head of household; but they will demand you renouce your Irish citizenship - dual nationality isn't normally permitted).


Ok sounds good.. Thanks for the info. I think I know what we have to do when she arrives here. 

She received an email this morning saying:

"Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub"

I assume this means she has been granted the family permit? I assume if they refused it they would say something like your "application has been processed" not "your visa will be dispatched"?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tom_tom_tom said:


> Ok sounds good.. Thanks for the info. I think I know what we have to do when she arrives here.
> 
> She received an email this morning saying:
> 
> ...


Yes I think so. All visa applications in Japan (and a lot of other places on the Pacific Rim) are now processed at visa hub in Manila, the Philippines, which is quite efficient.

Just so you know, for future reference, if your wife decides to get naturalised as British citizen, she will automatically lose her Japanese citizenship. She can instead ask for 'right of abode' endorsement in her passport, which allows her freedom to come and go almost like a citizen without being naturalised (so she retains her Japanese passport). It doesn't however give her any right as EU citizen, so she will still be subject to Schengen's 90-in-180 days limit etc. Any children she may have will initially be dual citizens, but they will have to choose one or the other before turning 22. There have been a lot of protests and petitions from Japanese expat groups, but the Tokyo government shows no sign of amending the strict nationality law.


----------



## tom_tom_tom (Nov 29, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Yes I think so. All visa applications in Japan (and a lot of other places on the Pacific Rim) are now processed at visa hub in Manila, the Philippines, which is quite efficient.
> 
> Just so you know, for future reference, if your wife decides to get naturalised as British citizen, she will automatically lose her Japanese citizenship. She can instead ask for 'right of abode' endorsement in her passport, which allows her freedom to come and go almost like a citizen without being naturalised (so she retains her Japanese passport). It doesn't however give her any right as EU citizen, so she will still be subject to Schengen's 90-in-180 days limit etc. Any children she may have will initially be dual citizens, but they will have to choose one or the other before turning 22. There have been a lot of protests and petitions from Japanese expat groups, but the Tokyo government shows no sign of amending the strict nationality law.


So she collected her passport today and it’s all been approved, looks like there are no mistakes either! 

Thank you Joppa for all the help, without the forum we would have applied for a fiancé visa as I believed I could, assuming I was a "settled" person. This has saved us a great deal of stress, time and money!

So I have been looking at EEA residence cards again. After 5 years my wife can apply for right of adobe here but:

_When you have lived here for a continuous period of 5 years with the EEA or Swiss national (who must have been in employment, self-employment, studying or self-sufficient in the UK throughout the 5 years), you can apply for confirmation of your right to permanent residence in the UK._

So about being self sufficient.. My wife plans to work here and we do not intend to access any public funds. But if she did work for a year and then got pregnant for example would she be entitled to maternity pay from the government? And would this impact her being able to apply for the right of abode?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tom_tom_tom said:


> So she collected her passport today and it’s all been approved, looks like there are no mistakes either!
> 
> Thank you Joppa for all the help, without the forum we would have applied for a fiancé visa as I believed I could, assuming I was a "settled" person. This has saved us a great deal of stress, time and money!
> 
> ...


Well done.
Generally speaking, contributory benefit like state maternity pay can be claimed by anyone who has made contributions. Family members of EEA citizen can access public funds in certain cases which wouldn't be the case for those subject to immigration control under UK law.


----------



## tom_tom_tom (Nov 29, 2011)

ok sounds fair. 

now another question about the EEA2 process. When you apply for a EEA2 residence permit I understand that after about a month you get confirmation that your application has been received and a letter saying you are allowed to work. At what stage can you apply for a national insurance number because I assume you need this to work also? 

Also if my wife must send her passport away for 3/4 months I assume this is a document any employer would want to see, especially as her other ID like drivers license is in Japanese..?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tom_tom_tom said:


> ok sounds fair.
> 
> now another question about the EEA2 process. When you apply for a EEA2 residence permit I understand that after about a month you get confirmation that your application has been received and a letter saying you are allowed to work. At what stage can you apply for a national insurance number because I assume you need this to work also?


To apply for NIN, you phone the helpline and usually attend an evidence and identity interview at local Jobcentre Plus. They will say what sort of documents to take along, and the certificate of application from UKBA will probably be sufficient. 



> Also if my wife must send her passport away for 3/4 months I assume this is a document any employer would want to see, especially as her other ID like drivers license is in Japanese..?


The certificate of application from UKBA should in most cases be sufficient, as it shoudl say that your wife is allowed to work under EU regulations. Try taking along other IDs, such as translated marriage certificate.


----------

